# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  خطای rtl120 در CodeGear RAD Studio 2009

## #target

یکی از خطاهای که در CodeGear RAD Studio 2009 وجود دارد خطای زیر است .

Access violation at address ???????? in module 'rtl120.bpl' . Read of address ????????.

دوستان اگر در جاهای مختلف این خطا را دارند و راه حلی برای آن دارند در اینجا قرار دهند

با تشکر

(مثلا در Rave 7,6 باید معمولا باید دو پرینتر XPS Write  و Send To OneNote را حذف ( و یا شاید هم از حالت پیش فرض خارج کنید ) کنید تا Rave بدون خطای بالا اجرا شود . )

----------


## BORHAN TEC

منم این مشکل رو داشتم ...
راه حل : به control panel بروید و از add or remove programs گزینه CodeGear RAD Studio 2009 را انتخاب کنید و گزینه Change را انتخاب کنید و سپس از پنجره باز شده upgrade را انتخاب کنید وتا مرحله آخر این ویزارد پیش بروید... همین !

البته اگر تنظیمات مربوط به کامپایل را تغییر بدهید ممکن است که برنامه های نوشته شده توسط شما به این فایل نیاز داشته باشد (در واقع این فایل یک فایل کتابخانه ای راه انداز برنامه هایی است که با RAD STUDIO 2009 نوشته می شوند)

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

> منم این مشکل رو داشتم ...
> راه حل : به control panel بروید و از add or remove programs گزینه CodeGear RAD Studio 2009 را انتخاب کنید و گزینه Change را انتخاب کنید و سپس از پنجره باز شده upgrade را انتخاب کنید وتا مرحله آخر این ویزارد پیش بروید... همین !
> 
> البته اگر تنظیمات مربوط به کامپایل را تغییر بدهید ممکن است که برنامه های نوشته شده توسط شما به این فایل نیاز داشته باشد (در واقع این فایل یک فایل کتابخانه ای راه انداز برنامه هایی است که با RAD STUDIO 2009 نوشته می شوند)


من امتحان کردم کلا دلفی از کار افتاد  :ناراحت:

----------


## BORHAN TEC

روشی که در بالا گفتم یک روش کاملاً درست است.

- بعد از انجام این کار مراحل مربوط به کرک را باید دوباره انجام دهید.
- اگر دلفی از کار افتاد مشکل از جای دیگری باید باشد (شاید فایلهای نصب خراب شده اند و ...)

----------

